# Digital Pinhole



## vtf (Jun 27, 2014)

Just playing with my 70d and pinhole. This is an old wooden bridge they have allowed to deteriorate. There is no lens used, I have simply drilled a small hole in the body cap for the pinhole. Pinhole photography is more an artistic challenge for oneself, not easy to do especially the shoebox method using light sensitive photo paper. (results on my flickr).


_MG_9535 by Fallis Photography Design, on Flickr


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2014)

What size hole did you make?


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2014)

Usually pinhole images are sharper than this.  Probably too large of a hole.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 28, 2014)

You can buy a pinhole cap that is cut with a precision lazer for like $20. I have personally thought about getting into pinhole photography for a while.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 28, 2014)

vtf said:


> I have simply drilled a small hole in the body cap for the pinhole.



Not the best method to make a pinhole lens for a dslr. A method like this will give much better results. 
https://www.behindtheshutter.com/how-to-convert-your-dslr-to-a-pinhole-camera/


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > I have simply drilled a small hole in the body cap for the pinhole.
> ...



After writing that it is very important to center the hole, the craftsman in the article didn't get his hole centered.  :mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Jun 28, 2014)

Not a match for a film pinhole


----------



## Braineack (Jun 28, 2014)

i dont get it.


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2014)

Braineack said:


> i dont get it.



Me either.  I guess it's a way to kill some time in photography without actually making a good photograph.


----------



## limr (Jun 28, 2014)

Designer said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > i dont get it.
> ...



Now now... 

It's no secret that I love me a pinhole camera. Well, and I for one use the old box and photo paper method, of course! But I agree that this isn't a great example of what a pinhole image can be like. As suggested, the pinhole was either too big or not clean. The ideal pinhole size depends on the length between the hole and the film/sensor. It seems like it is just a simple matter of making a hole, and you CAN get images that way, but to get the best images possible, there is a lot more thought that goes into the process.

You want to see what a pinhole can do? This guy is amazing: https://www.flickr.com/photos/tobchasinglight/ (I think the color shots aren't pinholes - or mostly aren't - but the black and whites on that first page are almost all pinhole.)


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2014)

The actual size of the drilled hole was 1/4 inch with a blackened piece of tin foil over the hole. I proceeded to use a needle to create a smaller hole. I am refining it as I go. I know that it can get sharper the more I work with it. I've only done this over a course of a couple of weeks.
I have done the photo paper shoe box route, the scanned images are on my flickr. 
It originally was a project for a class but I enjoyed it (just don't have access to printing lab during the summer) to the point I'm converting my 350xt to it. 
I do it because it's a challenge that others can't do or don't want to. It's a hobby.
Ha! I must be going nuts, didn't realize it wasn't black and white. oops.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 28, 2014)

Pinhole Photography - Lenox Laser

they have a variety of laser drilled pinhole lens and body caps along with a good knolegebase for sizing.


----------



## vtf (Jun 28, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Pinhole Photography - Lenox Laser
> 
> they have a variety of laser drilled pinhole lens and body caps along with a good knolegebase for sizing.



Thanks Traveler and all else who commented. I will pursue the links. I have seen the drilled pinhole body caps but thought I would first attempt a diy route.


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2014)

Speaking of pinhole cameras, I haven't heard from Gavjenks lately.  I wonder what he's up to?


----------



## that1guy (Jun 29, 2014)

I actually like it very retro feel... I always wanted to try pinhole maybe I'll look into it again

maybe try givng it a retro filter in PS or lr if you have

just my artistic opinion.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's mine...







These were all shot hand held.




























I disagree that your pinhole lens should give you the best image quality possible.
It should give you the look YOU were aiming for, not to be compared to somebody else's work or vision.
But then, this IS TPF.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes. Sharpness is not the point with pinhole.

You're embracing diffraction limits. Especially with a small sensor, as in a digital camera.


----------

